# My Craft Fair Table



## donniej (Jun 15, 2010)

I didn't take the pic so don't blaim me   

Any input or comments you have are welcome.  Thank you.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 15, 2010)

I LOVE it, but 1 th9ing is making me kring... you can see under the table. If you had a large off white sheet even covering the entire table TO THE FLOOR it would be perfect. The large crates are fabulous. I like the burlap feel a lot.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jun 15, 2010)

Love the rustic look of the crates....I wanna visit your table     Hope you had good sales.


----------



## jarvan (Jun 21, 2010)

I love it Donnie! I agree with hiding the under table stuff, though. I am a sucker for all things rustic!


----------



## donniej (Jun 21, 2010)

OK, I'll pick up a piece of burlap to put in front of the table so you can't see underneath.  

Thank you for all the kind words!


----------



## jarvan (Jun 22, 2010)

Burlap will be perfect!


----------



## April (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks great.  Congratulations.

Any observations from the event?

Regards,


----------



## donniej (Jun 23, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> Any observations from the event?



http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=18635


----------



## LomondSoap (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Donnie
I love your stall but can see how it could be improved. 
This stall is along the lines of yours using crates, building up into a complete shop. This pic is a stall in Covent Garden Market in London, they use vintage crates to their best.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jun 24, 2010)

I love that 'fresh out of the wagon' look.  As a carpenter, I know how liberating the word 'rustic' is


----------



## miaow (Jun 25, 2010)

I like it a lot, but I agree with LomondSoap.
If you could somehow cut off the front of those crates so people could more easily see inside them and reach in.. I personally am clumsy so I won't bother straining to look at/see into something in case I knock things over.
Just a thought.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe tipping the crates a little more to see what is inside of them from a few feet away.  Maybe a few knitted washcloth or something along that just for some color.


----------

